# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Novi zakon o zdravstvu

## Iva B

Vi koje ste rodile u 2009., da li ste morale nešto plaćati bolnici zbog boravka na odjelu babinjača.
Znam da su trudnice oslobođene, ali što je nakon trudnoće?
Hvala

----------

